# I need a "wham bam" espresso



## Thedrewser (Jan 8, 2014)

I've been buying my coffee from Rave Coffee and have tried a few of their blends and single origin coffees. However, I must admit to finding them a bit weak for my taste. I like an espresso that when you drink it instantly wakes you up and you think "wham bam thank you m'am". If you know what I mean.

I don't have a grinder so have been buying my Rave Coffee pre-ground.

Can an anyone give me suggestions for some really strong coffees (pre-ground) I could try (including other online retailers). I also drink my long coffee black so one that would serve that purpose too would be nice.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Beanz (Feb 18, 2014)

has bean have a load of espresso beans to choose from - have a look on their site at the blends section. there's loads. all of them are good.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Have a crack at Monsoon Malabar, available from Rave might just do the trick.

Ian


----------



## Beanz (Feb 18, 2014)

+1 for the above. I've got a bag in my cupboard at the moment - it's lush.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Try Coffee compass - mahogany roast


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Try Drury coffee (online) they tend to roast quite dark or Happy Donkey Espresso again quite dark/strong


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

To find what you would like"wham bam thank you m'am" you are facing an up hill struggle using ready ground beans.

Is there no way you could look to grinding your own beans?.

You won't believe the difference until you try it.


----------



## Thedrewser (Jan 8, 2014)

ronsil said:


> To find what you would like"wham bam thank you m'am" you are facing an up hill struggle using ready ground beans.
> 
> Is there no way you could look to grinding your own beans?.
> 
> You won't believe the difference until you try it.


alas my budget doesn't stretch to the amount needed to buy a grinder that can do espresso grind.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hand grinder?


----------



## Thedrewser (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm going to try a Monsoon Malabar from Rave as I have an account already set up with them, but if that doesn't quite hit the mark I might have a try of the Coffee Compass Mahaogany Roast.

Thanks for for the tips.


----------



## CrazyH (Jan 14, 2011)

Thedrewser said:


> I'm going to try a Monsoon Malabar from Rave as I have an account already set up with them, but if that doesn't quite hit the mark I might have a try of the Coffee Compass Mahaogany Roast.
> 
> Thanks for for the tips.


Judging by my results of drinking brewed versions of these I would say both are strong flavoured, but the coffee compass would be more likely to assault your senses! The MM is strong flavoured but still quite smooth.


----------

